# Comes and Goes



## Flaco Al (May 24, 2005)

Hi I have a 1988 Pick Up, 4 cyl 5 speed manual, the truck has about 133,00 miles, was originally my Father-in-laws till he passed away about a year and half ago, I even was with him when he bought it new at the dealer. It lately started to run poorly and spewing black smoke and some times stalls and is hard to start. It look like it is flooding its self. I was told it could be vacuum line leaks, so I went through the lines replacing some and fixing others. It seemed to cure the problem, for about a week and has returned. I believe it may be a cold start sensor, since it seem to flood. Or even a bad connection because it comes and goes. Dirty plug, sock etc. I am not sure where the sensor may be. In the last 9 monts it has had a major tune up, Wires, plugs cap and rotor etc. I am going to buy a service manual today to help me. Any thing else I should be looking for. 
Thanx in advance for any help
Al


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

how is the tune up on the truck?


----------

